# Animated raven



## zeenon (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, haven't posted much because I've been so busy working on my new animated raven. Let me know what you think and if I should change anything?

The video is just the VSA demo going through the movements. I haven't sat down and created a routine yet. (video is under Misc Props)

http://www.deadmansinne.com

Z


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very cool! I love that wing motion!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice prop zeenon. Looking forward to seeing the progress on that one.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice job, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

The uses for that are endless, great piece of work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Truley cool!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Amazing Work
Cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

_Change_ anything?

Yeah, put feathers on it! Outside of that, I wouldn't change a thing... that's a work of art! Sweet!!:jol:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice.


Looked through the rest of your site, you are very talented.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Zeenon, what kind/rated wall wart are you using?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Your Raven is really quite nice...

adding feathers would be great and maybe you can make a beak out of hot glue or clay otherwise excellent....


----------



## zeenon (Oct 27, 2006)

It's a 5VDC 1000mA transformer.

Feathers and a beak are coming. I'm trying to make a shell out of fiberglass so I can ditch the foam, but it's proving harder then I first thought.

Z


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Whats wrong with foam?


----------



## zeenon (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, I was worried the foam won't hold up to glueing the feather on and I didn't have a good plan for attaching the foam to the bird itself. I wanted to make it fully servicable, in the event a servo went south. The shell turned out pretty good once I got resin that was not 5 years old.

Z


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm glad it's working out fer ya!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

If you want to remove the shell, use velcro, some of the pre-glued velcro has industrial strength adhesives and is made to stick to metals. Alot of interiao car doors are now being held on with it.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

truely amazing. Especially the wings, how they fold out and then up and down. I too can't wait for a final view. Good Luck!!


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Fantastic!!! Are you going to list the "how to's" for people like me who can't draw a straight line with a ruler?? I'm jealous


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Truly brilliant! I have seen nothing like it. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey you posted a new vid with feathers and perch! All I can say is....Wow.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the heads up Doc. That new vid looks great!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, Zeenon rocks. Well, he may be into country music, so I really don't know, but his props rock!


----------



## zeenon (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!!

I'll be at Hauntcon this weekend learning about new toys and stuff. Hopefully, I'll have the raven all wrapped up by the middle of the month. I only have a few loose ends: paint the beak and find some eyes.

I added a simple sound track to the routine (a raven kawing) and it looks pretty cool! I haven't decided what dialog he will play in the grand scheme of things yet, but the routine with the kawing sound looked like a real bird in a dim lit room 

Z


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

OOOOooooo..Need a vid for that too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I 2nd that!  YOu guys have me completely in envy and awe. I try to follow the electronics threads with the program stuff and get lost about three words in. I think it's a lost cause for me, but I sure enjoy seeing what people have done.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

great progress Zeenon! Your raven is really looking good. yeah, like SI, the robotics blow me away......great looking prop!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Great job; the movements are very true to life. And yes, please do consider putting up a how-to for us. I've never built anything near this complicated, but that is one awesome raven, and I'd love to try!


----------



## zeenon (Oct 27, 2006)

Last video up under misc props. Now to start working on some kind of routine 

(I post my pics of Hauntcon up also)

Z


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I've said it once, I'll say it again...freakin' awesome!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

The wings are just so cool. Very freakin' cool!!!


----------

